# Development of a Sensorless PMSM ACIM FOC controller based on InstaSPIN**



## jlcortex (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I am working working on a 600V/600A sensorless inverter than can work on ACIM, PMSM and BLDC using FOC sensorless with a firmware called InstaSPIN (Texas Instriuments)

I like InstaSPIN because we have been testing some other FOC algorithms*and InstaSPIN give better results, Especially with very high currents close to motor saturation. That's means we get more torque for the same motor with InstaSPIN.

About the project: For the power stage, it is based on Infineon FF600R06ME3 modules with SCALE2 drivers. About control I am using a development board from TI: LAUNCHXL-F280049C, It can use any InstaSPIN Launchpad of TI but this board runs a new version of InstaSPIN, This is the version than TI is developing*and supporting right now.

I already have almost all the materials, Infineon IGBTs, SCALE2 drives, the PCB...., so it is time to start mounting, I hope that soon I will have real photos of the inverter


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks really nice and compact. Do you have pre- and discharge circuits for the capacitors?


----------



## jlcortex (Nov 29, 2012)

kennybobby said:


> Do you have pre- and discharge circuits for the capacitors?


I write it in my TODO list for next version. it have control for main contactor and pre-charge relay in the control connector, It needs a constant discharge ceramic resistors on the DC link capacitors.


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

jlcortex said:


> I write it in my TODO list for next version. it have control for main contactor and pre-charge relay in the control connector, It needs a constant discharge ceramic resistors on the DC link capacitors.


Is the constant discharge resistor to drain the caps when there's no power at the terminals? Safety feature?


----------



## jlcortex (Nov 29, 2012)

yes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleeder_resistor

A link to calculate this resistors
https://www.digikey.com/en/resource...version-calculator-capacitor-safety-discharge

It is not relevant lost of energy, it seems it is calculated for 5 minutes or so


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

What are those red things on the side of the cold plate,

and what's the size of the cold plate?


----------



## misomosi (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Cortex: Any progress on your inverter? I just ordered a LAUNCHXL-F280049C and BOOSTXL-DRV8320RS, and after fiddling with that plan to adapt the F280049C to
a beefy power stage from some Makani motor controllers (Wolfspeed/Cree 1700V SiC).
Have you tried running large motors sensorless?


----------

